# Suse 8.1 auf Win 2000 Freigabe zugreifen



## Asgan (28. April 2004)

Erst mal vorne weg. ich bin noch voll ig in sachen linux.

Also ich würde gern von meinem Linux PC auf einen freigegebene Ordner auf meinem Win2000 System zugreifen. Wie kann ich das bewerkstelligen.

PS: Am besten ne extrem einfache step by step anleitung. Hab mich gerade mal so 2std mit linux beschäftigt.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (28. April 2004)

Hallo Asgan,

ich werde dir jetzt keine "extrem einfache step by step anleitung" geben. Wär ja noch schöner. Aber
ich geb dir mal einen Tipp:

http://www.google.de

Da kannst du SUCHEN. Und da wirst du schon was finden, und glaub nicht du wirst bei jedem Problem
mit Linux eine einfache Anleitung bekommen wenn du nicht suchst.  


Thorsten


----------



## Asgan (28. April 2004)

dann schick mir bitte wenigstens nen konkreten link. 
hab keinen bock mich durch internet zu googlen.


----------



## gothic ghost (29. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Asgan _
> *dann schick mir bitte wenigstens nen konkreten link.
> hab keinen bock mich durch internet zu googlen. *


Deine Arroganz ist kaum zu überbieten, einen Link ? bitte schön ;-)


----------



## mathiu (29. April 2004)

> dann schick mir bitte wenigstens nen konkreten link.
> hab keinen bock mich durch internet zu googlen.



mit solchen Sprüchen wirst du nicht viel Hilfe bekommen. Wir müssten schliesslich auch nach nem Link suchen und das kannst du ja nicht erwarten oder?


----------



## Thorsten Ball (29. April 2004)

> dann schick mir bitte wenigstens nen konkreten link.
> hab keinen bock mich durch internet zu googlen.



Das ist doch genau das, was ich gesagt habe. Wenn du keinen Bock auf google hast,
und nur willst dass dir jeder was raus sucht, kommst du nicht weit. Basta.


----------



## Asgan (29. April 2004)

jetzt hab euch nicht so.

sry wenn euch die formulierung nicht gefallen hat.


----------



## mathiu (30. April 2004)

mount -smbfs -o username,password //host/freigabe /mountpoint


----------

